# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [HonorBuddy] HSphereBuddy

## nitr0x11

HSphere is a bot I made for HonorBuddy designed to automate the Healing Sphere ability for monks, allowing you to simply press the spell and the healing sphere will be aimed at your current target. I found this to be extremely useful in arena to save you worrying about aiming it.

To setup this bot in HonorBuddy, place the attatched file in your HonorBuddy 'Bots' folder (EX: 'HonorBuddy/bots/HSphere', make sure its in the 'Hsphere' folder).

When you now start HonorBuddy you will be able to choose HSPhere from the dropdown list of bots in the upper right hand side of the program.

To cast this spell make a macro named whatever you like, and in the code type:
#showtool Healing Sphere 
/script healOrbNum =1; 

Then simply place this macro on of your spells bars and press the button, make sure you are targeting someone.

Please leave feedback!

----------


## ishtro

thanks for this.. i just edit this to work with heroic leap.. ;]

----------


## nitr0x11

Your welcome! I may make this more generic in terms of adding more spells at some point (:

----------


## bluntcraft21

hey this is incredible thanks alot, im just wondering do you still think this is safe after 5.3 warden stepping up their detection against gatherbuddy?

----------


## imdasandman

This looks cool but why didn't you make this as a plugin? Did you use threal or lazyraider as a base? Ty

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

ill tip you $50 instantly if you can recreate this for priest angelic feathers, just for player only, so i can hit a macro and it puts a feather under my feet.

thanks 

pm me your paypal if interested

----------


## Zomgownt

you can easily modify the cs file to do this yourself lost.. open up the file and read a bit it'll all make sense..

i.e. under 
SpellManager.Cast(""); you would put the spell name in between the "" and every line that had healOrbNum
in it I would change to something else so that your macro doesnt have the same details that everyone else 
botting these types of spells has. Then ingame when you make a macro you can make a macro that targets you
while using the script... I think you can edit the target in the cs file from getpoint to player.. but not sure..

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> you can easily modify the cs file to do this yourself lost.. open up the file and read a bit it'll all make sense..
> 
> i.e. under 
> SpellManager.Cast(""); you would put the spell name in between the "" and every line that had healOrbNum
> in it I would change to something else so that your macro doesnt have the same details that everyone else 
> botting these types of spells has. Then ingame when you make a macro you can make a macro that targets you
> while using the script... I think you can edit the target in the cs file from getpoint to player.. but not sure..



yea tried that. also someone made me one but it also doesn't work and unfortunately hes inbox is full so i can't let him know. so yea, fml.

----------


## fav0riddy

ive tryed to change it for angelic feather its working but its always spamming them till no stacks are left

----------


## nitr0x11

Ill take a look at angelic feathers

----------


## bustababe

Does this still work. I had gotten a temp ban not long after using this and I'm not sure if it was the cause. Has anyone used it in the past month and been ok  :Smile: ?

----------


## Vinshom

Whisper me

----------


## naveedz

Hello. I am new to Ownedcore and I just recently made this account. Unfortunately I am too poor to afford Honorbuddy. Is there any way to use this without honorbuddy? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## talaesman

What happened to the original healing sphere hack? i can't find the thread no more

----------


## nitr0x11

> What happened to the original healing sphere hack? i can't find the thread no more


This is the original  :Smile: 




> Hello. I am new to Ownedcore and I just recently made this account. Unfortunately I am too poor to afford Honorbuddy. Is there any way to use this without honorbuddy? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry, you must have honorbuddy.

----------


## arybeats

Hey man I'm having a problem with the hsphere bot. EVerything works fine for like 1 hour or 30 minutes, then randomly maybe because I spam that button so much during high rated arenas the macro stops working and I have to reset the bot for it to work (which makes me lose the arena game obviously). Is there anyway to edit it to make sure it doesn't start malfunctioning mid game? Literally the macro just stops responding and does nothing after 30 minutes to an hour. But sometimes it lasts longer? Any suggestions? I have a sick gaming computer everything is up to date, I just dont understand. Maybe I should re dl honorbuddy fresh and attach the bot again?

----------


## Pidgin

nevermind figured it out

----------


## JaceSilverwind

Why is it when I download this it opens it as a notepad file and won't let me put it in bots? Am I missing a step? I have windows eight

----------


## Malaki2030

> Hey man I'm having a problem with the hsphere bot. EVerything works fine for like 1 hour or 30 minutes, then randomly maybe because I spam that button so much during high rated arenas the macro stops working and I have to reset the bot for it to work (which makes me lose the arena game obviously). Is there anyway to edit it to make sure it doesn't start malfunctioning mid game? Literally the macro just stops responding and does nothing after 30 minutes to an hour. But sometimes it lasts longer? Any suggestions? I have a sick gaming computer everything is up to date, I just dont understand. Maybe I should re dl honorbuddy fresh and attach the bot again?


Honestly I'm an avid botter but this is sort of why things like this are so dissapointing. You lose arenas SOLELY because your bot stops working.

I understand the use of it for its convenience and reaction time, but if you can't win with out it you should stop using it until you can. Getting carried to high rating solely with the use of botting can't be that gratifying.

----------


## slybootz

Not sure if nitr0x11 is still checking this thread, but I have to say TYVM for this bot!!!

For anyone like me that heals arenas with mainly mouseover macros instead of targeting, here's my macro:



```
#showtool Healing Sphere 
/target mouseover
/script healOrbNum =1;
```

Now, since I don't use click-to-move, I've always started the bot and then manually turned off click to move in Interface>Mouse. I was wondering if I could just add:



```
Lua.DoString("SetCVar('autoInteract', '0')");
```

somewhere in your .cs file, but I'm not sure where would be optimal. In the start function after ProfileManager.LoadEmpty();?

+4 rep to you!

----------


## slybootz

Actually, putting it in the Start() method did not work, so I created a new boolean, and within the pulse() method I have it switch off click-to-move if it's enabled.



```
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Linq;
using System.Text;
using System.Threading.Tasks;
using Styx;
using Styx.Common;
using Styx.CommonBot;
using Styx.CommonBot.POI;
using Styx.CommonBot.Profiles;
using Styx.CommonBot.Routines;
using Styx.Helpers;
using Styx.Pathing;
using Styx.WoWInternals.WoWObjects;
using Styx.TreeSharp;
using Action = Styx.TreeSharp.Action;
using Sequence = Styx.TreeSharp.Sequence;
using Styx.WoWInternals;
using Styx.WoWInternals.WoWObjects;


namespace HSphereBuddy
{
    class HSphereBuddy : BotBase
    {
        static int healOrbType = 0;
	static bool clickToMove = true;
        WoWPoint target;

        public override string Name
        {
            get { return "HSphereBuddy"; }
        }
        public override PulseFlags PulseFlags
        {
            get { return PulseFlags.All; }
        }
        public override void Pulse()
        {			
		if (clickToMove)
		{	
			Lua.DoString("SetCVar('autoInteract', '0')");
			clickToMove = false;
		}
            if (Me.CurrentTarget == null)
            {
                Lua.DoString("healOrbNum = 0;");
                healOrbType = 0;
                return;
            }

            if (healOrbType == 1)
            {
                target = Me.CurrentTarget.WorldLocation;
                SpellManager.Cast("Healing Sphere");
                SpellManager.ClickRemoteLocation(target);
                Lua.DoString("healOrbNum = 0;");
                healOrbType = 0;
            }
        }

        private Composite _root;
        public override Composite Root
        {
            get
            {
                return _root ?? (_root =
                    new PrioritySelector(
                        logic()
                        )
                    );
            }
        }
        public override void Start()
        {
            ProfileManager.LoadEmpty();
        }

        private static LocalPlayer Me { get { return StyxWoW.Me; } }

        private static Composite logic()
        {
            return new Action(delegate { healOrbType = Lua.GetReturnVal<int>("return healOrbNum", 0); });
        }

    }
}
```

----------


## bnoss123

why won't it let me download this? it says its invalid

----------


## slybootz

> why won't it let me download this? it says its invalid


You can find versions of it on thebuddyforums. Or, just save the revised code I just posted as HSphereBuddy.cs and place it in your HB/Bots/HSphereBuddy folder

----------


## nitr0x11

> Actually, putting it in the Start() method did not work, so I created a new boolean, and within the pulse() method I have it switch off click-to-move if it's enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> using System;
> using System.Collections.Generic;
> using System.Linq;
> using System.Text;
> ...


That is what I would have recommended :Smile:

----------


## Fresh Kiwi Juice

So i have everything down. still not showing up. I think because of the file program its using to open up with... What do i use to open this Hsphere file with?

----------


## imerzan

This is for honorbuddy, you will have to purchase/download Honorbuddy for this to work.

After you acquire Honorbuddy, the OP has great directions on how to get this running, took me 5 minutes.

----------


## lazarus_1_506

is there a way to not have the place orb cursor under my mouse?

----------


## imerzan

> is there a way to not have the place orb cursor under my mouse?


Also curious about this...

----------


## phipps

im having a minor trouble that the spheres take like, 1 second, to place on the mouseover target. is that normal at all?

----------


## Zedss

i keep getting error message after error message trying to download this file and suggestions?

----------


## Kimj64

HSphereBuddy.rar is a zip file. Does it need to be extracted? Every time I save it, it saves as Word document, which doesn't make sense. 

When I complete the steps above (i.e. To setup this bot in HonorBuddy, place the attatched file in your HonorBuddy 'Bots' folder (EX: 'HonorBuddy/bots/HSphere', make sure its in the 'Hsphere' folder), HSPhere does not appear in the drop down list of bots as indicated. I have tried over and over again. Please advise. Thank you.

----------


## cr0

> HSphereBuddy.rar is a zip file. Does it need to be extracted? Every time I save it, it saves as Word document, which doesn't make sense. 
> 
> When I complete the steps above (i.e. To setup this bot in HonorBuddy, place the attatched file in your HonorBuddy 'Bots' folder (EX: 'HonorBuddy/bots/HSphere', make sure its in the 'Hsphere' folder), HSPhere does not appear in the drop down list of bots as indicated. I have tried over and over again. Please advise. Thank you.


Did you restart HB? Did you create a folder called HSphere in your bots folder? If you did all of that then it should show in your drop down menu.

----------


## Zedss

> Did you restart HB? Did you create a folder called HSphere in your bots folder? If you did all of that then it should show in your drop down menu.


Can you please help me? I cant get mine to work and nobody will help?

----------


## Kimj64

> Did you restart HB? Did you create a folder called HSphere in your bots folder? If you did all of that then it should show in your drop down menu.


Yes, HB was restarted. I'm still not clear on why the file is a zip file, whether or not it needs to be extracted, and why is it defaulting into a Word document?

----------


## luke.p

made the profile open honor buddy still no HSphere folder thats comiong down in side bar

----------


## luke.p

still no luck on getting it in drop down menu any tips

----------


## orcishoracle1

How do i place the file in my bots folder? everytime i click the attached file it aske me how i would like to open the file then shows my notepad word document and other apps?

----------


## orcishoracle1

Windows 8 is making this very hard for me. Everytime i click the attached file it ask me what app i want to open it with? i cant seem to put it in the HSphere Folder Please help.

----------


## sfadfads

hey guys, i have never use it b4 and i dont know what honnorbuddy to downlaod for the healing orbs for MW monk.

----------


## poisonfang590

Hey, I have it up and working and everything, but in-game, when i hit the macro, and the person is running, it places an orb behind them, much like a delayed reaction, this has only happened since the update... can some1 help pls!? Same script and macro, have not changed them.

----------


## darnelmorrison

has anyone figured out the solution for windows 8? when i go into the hsphere folder nothing shows even know it is there.

----------


## jixxer

> HSphere is a bot I made for HonorBuddy designed to automate the Healing Sphere ability for monks, allowing you to simply press the spell and the healing sphere will be aimed at your current target. I found this to be extremely useful in arena to save you worrying about aiming it.
> 
> To setup this bot in HonorBuddy, place the attatched file in your HonorBuddy 'Bots' folder (EX: 'HonorBuddy/bots/HSphere', make sure its in the 'Hsphere' folder).
> 
> When you now start HonorBuddy you will be able to choose HSPhere from the dropdown list of bots in the upper right hand side of the program.
> 
> To cast this spell make a macro named whatever you like, and in the code type:
> #showtool Healing Sphere 
> /script healOrbNum =1; 
> ...


Is there a link you can give me to download that link you posted?

----------


## darnelmorrison

^^ yes that would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Repooc

> has anyone figured out the solution for windows 8? when i go into the hsphere folder nothing shows even know it is there.


it downloads as a rar file and you can use a free program like 7-zip to extract it and such

----------


## johnbarry

So I have a slight issue. I KNOW Honorbuddy works in arena, as people have told me. Although, they don't support "hacking" in arenas. People have mentioned using combat routines and all, but I'm still lost and completely new to this. Literally ALL I want to do is be able to use the orb bot in arenas.. Any ideas?

----------


## nitr0x11

Hey Guys,

There is a link to download the .rar file in the first post.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...pherebuddy.rar

Download winRAR: WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files
Extract the files and follow the guide.

I have never used, or plan to use windows 8 so I cannot assist with that, however, it should not be any different.

----------


## Edsaxe

Any way to make this a plugin that auto casts on the lowest health without targetting and hitting a macro?

----------


## kkkoon

Is anyone interested in making this into an HB plugin that works in addition to tuanhamonk? For donation maybe?

----------


## vallea

I did everything in the instructions but my character isnt dropping orbs

----------


## hazerunner8

Hey, I downloaded this a while back and recently started using it about 2 weeks ago. The bot works great for a few arena games/rbgs and then it just begins to make my WOW crash... causing me to crash on a load screen and gives me deserter.... Any clues as to why it does this or what i can do to resolve it?

----------


## wszhongwen

thanks for this. very good

----------


## lydcsa

ABFix: Ground stuck detected (1/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (2/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (3/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (4/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (5/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (6/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (7/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (8/12)
ABFix: Ground stuck detected (9/12)



HB keep spaming but works good, however , when it count down to 12/12, the bot stop automatically.

Can any one fix it ?

----------


## nitr0x11

> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (1/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (2/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (3/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (4/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (5/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (6/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (7/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (8/12)
> ABFix: Ground stuck detected (9/12)
> ...


I am sure this is the BG bot, rather than my bot.

----------


## nitr0x11

> I did everything in the instructions but my character isnt dropping orbs


I dont believe other people are having this problem.

You have the bot running (HSphere Buddy)?
You have made the macro correctly?

----------


## Flamemonster

has anyone the same bad experience as me ?? "WoW Retail doesn't work anymore" ... it wow crash.. plz help me to fix it. i alrdy reinstalled honorbuddy.

Edit: I deleted the Cache Folder. Looks like it's working.

----------


## yolocore

hey guys i made an even better macro for u. it can be spammed in raidframe mouseover for example

line 1 for tooltip, line 2 and 3 for green circle removal and line 4 for mouseover targetting


#showtooltip Healing Sphere
/click PlayerFrame RightButton
/click DropDownList1
/target [@mouseover, help, exists] 
/script healOrbNum =1;

----------


## drew29058

Anyone had any luck getting the file to show up? No matter what type of file I save it as it will not show up under the Hsphere buddy. Only shows option for Profile XML.

----------


## WHIPPINWHITE

> I dont believe other people are having this problem.
> 
> You have the bot running (HSphere Buddy)?
> You have made the macro correctly?


Why does Hsphere crash my wow?? Help bud.

----------


## nitr0x11

> Why does Hsphere crash my wow?? Help bud.


How do you know its Hsphere doing it, could it be a plugin you have conflicting with Hsphere?

Nobody else seems to have the problem, are you sure you followed all the instructions correctly?

----------

